

Ask HN: Site for recent CS grads (jobs)? - hbien

I've been looking through job boards for the past two weeks and most of the positions available are only for senior developers - especially startup postings.
======
keefe
I'm a few years out of being a recent CS grad and I'm assuming you have
checked the normal ones like dice.com . I'm posting to encourage you to apply
to any job that you find interesting, even ones for senior developers and
particularly those at startups. You probably won't get the job/pay in those
senior listings, but if you are a first class programmer and can prove it then
the companies that are looking for developer's may have work for you,
especially if they can get you at a discount. My startup (not a founder, just
my employer) recently filled such a position with a new college graduate
partly due to cost considerations. If you're not a first rate programmer, you
should learn this and build a portfolio to prove it. That could be just an SVN
repository you put code fragments into and send out as a URL in your cover
letter. If you need any further resources on this, I can provide some for you.

------
mpfefferle
This is the only method that's worked for me: 1\. Comb the job boards for
interesting looking positions. Don't worry about being qualified yet. 2\. Find
the name and location of the hiring manager. 3\. Write a personalized cover
letter to that manager and tell them that you're interested. If you're not
qualified for the position as advertised, tell them that you'd be interested
in something similar. Sell yourself to them. 4\. (This one's important) SNAIL
MAIL your resume and cover letter in an 8.5 x 11 envelope.

The last one will make you stand out and tell them that you're really
interested and not just spamming them.

